

Exploring San Francisco and Silicon Valley - mgrouchy
http://paulstamatiou.com/exploring-san-francisco-silicon-valley

======
derwiki
If you can put up with it, I'd recommend doing a short term lease while you
get a feel for the city. There are advantages and disadvantages to different
parts, and I don't think you'll have a good idea of what's right for you until
you've been immersed/found employment, etc. Bring a bicycle and plan on
spending some time getting acquainted with the city.

Something like Lower Haight, SOMA, or Duboce Triangle area is centrally
located and would be a good starting point to explore.

~~~
corykrug
I will second Duboce Triangle, I live in this area and find that it has
excellent bus and train routes to just about everywhere in the city.

------
paulgb
Congrats on the move, Paul, and good luck in San Francisco!

------
sloak
Be prepared that SF != Silicon Valley. Different culture, different companies,
1 hour+ commute or so each way.

~~~
PStamatiou
To be honest I used both terms in the title for SEO purposes.

